# Gonso Outletcenter



## sarakosa (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo


habe gehört das es von Gonso ein Outletcenter geben soll?!
Hat da jemand ne Ahnung wo der sein soll und ob sich es preislich lohnt.
Hängt natürlich von der Entfernung ab!!
Ich wollte nur mal wissen ob es den gibt..


----------



## koelner (22. Juni 2004)

Kuckst Du! 

Übrigens, nur am Rande: Es gibt ein mächtiges Orakel für solche Fälle. Seine Freunde nennen es google...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (22. Juni 2004)

Gonso ist insolvent. Wie der Abverkauf läuft, weiss ich nicht. Gonso ist in Albstadt-Onstmettingen.


----------



## carmin (23. Juni 2004)

Schade! Werden die dann übernommen? Oder gibt es bald kein Gonso mehr?

Deren Fabrikverkauf hab ich mal "geplündert"; allerdings war ich doch etwas enttäuscht, denn die meisten Sachen waren nur für den üblichen Listenpreis zu haben. Und das Reduzierte war sichtbar zweite Wahl.


----------



## spOOky fish (23. Juni 2004)

pleite? schade, mein kürzlich erworbenes gonso-trikot ist weltklasse!


----------



## rothrunner (23. Juni 2004)

Ja, Gonso ist insolvent!

Ich habe mit einem Vertriebsmitarbeiter gesprochen, der war guter Dinge was eine Übernahme betrifft. Es soll auf jeden Fall weitergehen mit Gonso. Wie der Verhandlungen stehen weiß ich allerdings auch nicht?


----------



## Cook (23. Juni 2004)

Ich will mich nicht zu weit rauslehnen, aber die Trommeln sagen, dass kein Käufer gefunden wurde und nun der Schlüssel rumgedreht wird. Wirklich sehr schade, weil die Qualität bei Gonso stimmt. (Oder ist gerade DAS das Problem?)


----------



## Route66 (23. Juni 2004)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Deren Fabrikverkauf hab ich mal "geplündert"; allerdings war ich doch etwas enttäuscht, denn die meisten Sachen waren nur für den üblichen Listenpreis zu haben. Und das Reduzierte war sichtbar zweite Wahl.


das kann ich bestätigen.   
Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht da hinzufahren, wenn man nicht in der Gegent wohnt.

Zur Qualität: war zuerst auch begeistert. Als ich mir dann aber die ersten Nalini Trikots und Hosen gekauft habe, kam die Ernüchterung   
Z. B. sehr schlecht laufende Reissverschlüsse mit zweiteiligem Zipper den man nur sehr schlecht zu und vor allem wieder auf gezogen bekommt, schnell Löcher im Stoff, Sitzpolster sehr schnell durchgesessen .......  

Greez


----------



## Stefan-S (24. Juni 2004)

Ich wollte mir eine bestimmte 3/4 Hose von Gonso zulegen, und dachte ich könnte ein paar Euro sparen, wenn ich mir diese im Gonso-Fabrikverkauf hole.
Kostenpunkt: 89 . Bei 'nem Fahrradhändler um die Ecke kostet die gleiche Hose (nicht reduziert) 84 . Hab sie dann für 49  bei einem ebay-Fahrradhändler ersteigert.


----------



## Nullinger (24. Juni 2004)

Was! Gonso pleite! So'n Mist   . Ich fand deren Hose Livorno ziemlich gut, und bezahlbar war sie auch noch. Der Unterschied zur FI 13 war zwar da, aber nicht 100 Euro. Beinlinge und besonders die Knielinge finde ich auch ziemlich gut. Außerdem war die Firma in meiner Nähe. Allerdings hat sich der Lagerverkauf kaum gelohnt.


----------



## chewbacca1979 (6. November 2004)

Route66 schrieb:
			
		

> das kann ich bestätigen.
> Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht da hinzufahren, wenn man nicht in der Gegent wohnt.
> 
> Zur Qualität: war zuerst auch begeistert. Als ich mir dann aber die ersten Nalini Trikots und Hosen gekauft habe, kam die Ernüchterung
> ...




Wie meinst du das mit der Qualität denn? Bezieht sich die schlechte Qualität denn auf die Klamotten von Nalini oder auf einen Vergleich von Gonso zu Nalini? Hab nämlich vor, mir in der nächsten Zeit ein paar Nalini-Sachen zu holen und kenn die Firma eigentlich nicht so...

chewbacca


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantiran (6. November 2004)

Wäre wirklich schade wenn die pleite machen. Hab mir bei meinem Händler die lange Winterhose mit Windstop für nur 70 Euro (statt 129,- !) gekauft.

Wenn jemand noch Bedarf hat der hat noch etliches (hört mit Bekleidung auf) und verkauft günstig ab (Winterbekleidung mindestens 30% reduziert, Sommer bis 70,-!)

Momentan nur telefonisch das die Homepage im Aufbau ist. Versand ist kein Problem.

Bikeshop Coburg, Tel. 09561 55220


----------



## carmin (7. November 2004)

Was mich inzwischen gewundert hat, Gonso schickt vor ein paar Wochen wieder seine Winterbroschüre (HighTex[t]) rum, als wäre überhaupt nix gewesen. Gehts also doch irgendwie weiter?  (Deren Heimatseite hilft auch nicht weiter, im Gegenteil...)


----------



## Sandman633 (7. November 2004)

Eine Insolvenz bedeutet nicht automatisch, das der Laden schließen muß. Ganz im Gegenteil. Heutzutage soll mehr Wert darauf gelegt werden, daß eine Fortführung ermöglicht wird. 

Wenn der Insolvenzverwalter den Betrieb aufrecht erhält (erhalten kann), kann's so noch für Jahre weitergehen. 

Also, kaufen, kaufen, kaufen. Rettet Gonso!!!!!!


----------



## flö (8. November 2004)

bin scheinbar der einzige, der den laden in onstmettingen glücklich verlassen hat: hab da für 30!!!!! ne 1a lange hose gefunden. Hält ewig, is bequem... kann nich klagen.
Ansonsten is der laden einfach nur von aussterben bedroht, weil seine klamotten nich "cool" genug sind       Einiges von denen sieht zwar echt beschis*en aus, aber denen fehlts einfach au an nem guten ruf. Sollten vielleicht aktiver werden was marketing angeht (sobald wieder geld da is).
Was wäsche betrifft kauf ich jedenfalls nur denen ihr zeug, man muss ja nich immer nur adidas, nike und die andern riesen füttern... .
in diesem sinne!


----------



## g'sengteSau (12. November 2004)

ich war heute auch im Outletcenter. hab mir zwei tolle wintertrikots für je 19.90 und zwei pullover von us40 für je 10 gekauft. lange winterhosen mit windstopperfunktion und ohne sitzpolster gabs fü 50 öre. wenn das angebot noch etwas erweitert wird und die schnäppchen (zb. trikots für 10) nicht nur in den größen S und XXL angeboten werden dann lohnt sich der besuch noch mehr.
das GONSO in sachen design keine innovationen setzt sondern eher die konservativen "alt"-biker anspricht sehe ich auch als ursache für die geschäftsmisere. aber was noch nicht ist kann ja noch werden  


*GONSO wird weiterhin existieren. MeierSport hat GONSO übernommen!*


----------



## Rüdiger (12. November 2004)

Zusatzinfo:
Soweit ich weiß ist Gonso von Maier Sport übernommen. Da hießt daß zumindest der Verkauf der schon produzierten Ware funktionieren wird, was das mittelfristig bedeutet ist nicht klar, wahrscheinlich wird Gonso eine "Marke", die Produkte werden dann von Maier Sport hergestellt und "designt" -die sind eher "low budget" und haben ihre "Expertise" in Trainigsausstattung und leichtem Wintersport  

Rüdiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-GONSO (14. November 2004)

Totgesagte leben länger
es stimmt, daß GONSO im Februar 2004 Insolvenz beantragt hat.Seit 01.10.04
hat maier-sports die Markenrechte der Firma GONSO erworben. Vertriebs-, Marketing- und Produktentwicklungbüros bleiben am alten Standort in Albstadt. Dort ist auch der Herstellerverkauf mit Produkten von GONSO, maier-sports,@-one und US 40. Die Firma Maier mit Sitz in Köngen wird alles daransetzen den gewohnten Qualitätsstandard von GONSO beizubehalten. Selbstverständlich werden Innovationen und Trends in die neuen Kollektionen miteinfliessen. Somit ist die Zukunft der Marke GONSO gesichert und ihr könnt weiterhin GONSO-Produkte erwerben und viel Spaß und Freude damit haben.

GONSO sucht kurzfristig für das Photoshooting Katalog Winter 05/06 vom 26.-29.November aktive Biker/innen. Er sollte ca 1.80 groß und Größe L, sie sollte ca.1.70 groß und Größe 38 haben und möglichst aus Süddeutschland kommen. Bewerbungen an meine E-mail-Adresse.


----------



## Stefan-S (15. November 2004)

Schön das es mit GONSO weiter geht   

@RS-GONSO
In Bezug auf euer Outletcenter möchte ich noch folgendes anregen:
Wenn man eine weitere Anfahrt in Kauf nimmt, sollte schon eine gewisse 
Ersparnis drinn sein. Als ich vor Ort war, musste ich feststellen, das bei 
dem Großteil des Angebots die Preise nicht niedriger waren als im Fachhandel.


----------



## carmin (15. November 2004)

flö schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten is der laden einfach nur von aussterben bedroht, weil seine klamotten nich "cool" genug sind       Einiges von denen sieht zwar echt beschis*en aus, aber denen fehlts einfach au an nem guten ruf. Sollten vielleicht aktiver werden was marketing angeht (sobald wieder geld da is).


Also an mangelnder "coolness" oder zu wenig Marketing lags mE kaum. An vielen meiner Bekannten seh ich das gonso-Label, und sie sind auch per Werbung durchaus in Zeitschriften präsent. Kanns nicht sein, dass die mit ihrem Highlight-Zeugs auf die Nase gefallen sind? EIne mutige Innovation, die aber nicht ankam (warum auch immer), und eine kleine Firma verkraftet einen Fehlschlag halt nicht so leicht? Aber da könnte RS-GONSO sicherlich mehr erzählen (wenn er/sie wollte )


----------

